# Repaint Project #2



## You Know Who (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm on a roll with these repaint projects! They're really fun! This one's a 60' CSX boxcar painted over an Athearn Western Pacific boxcar. 

Here's a picture of it on my messy, messy layout. Feedback would be nice.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is too clean looking. 

But looks good, reflective tape looks good too.
Paint, lettering and numbers, all look good. 
Well done.:thumbsup:

The layout looks a lot cleaner than mine.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think it looks good. Like Big Ed said, it looks too clean...but how do you work so hard to make it look nice, then mess it up with weathering?? Maybe a little weather, but not much, in my opinion!

And you haven't seen a messy layout board till you've seen mine!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Before I get attacked here for saying what I said in my above post I will clarify.

The reason I said that was from his thread here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24553


----------

